# What kind of snake?



## OkAdiza (Mar 10, 2021)

It is so nice today so I took my torts out...then I saw this snake, a baby I believe. We have copper heads in our area, but I don’t think it’s that. Anyone know? Sorry if it’s not too clear...I don’t like snakes so wasn’t getting close ?.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like a garter snake.. defin not a copper head


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 10, 2021)

That's just a harmless Garter snake.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 10, 2021)

Food sized one! Nice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 10, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Food sized one! Nice


Blackdog.. this is not naked and afraid lol


----------



## OkAdiza (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for the I.D. Wanted to make sure it was safe around my children and the torts. My next door neighbor used to get copperheads in her yard every summer. Never saw them in my yard, but once an adult one was near the neighborhood playground. Don’t baby coppers have green tails?


----------



## Ink (Mar 10, 2021)

If the head looks like a triangle, then worry. Better to ask if you're not sure...


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just in case you are interested:

Eastern Garter Snake (what you saw in your yard)




Copperhead:


----------



## OkAdiza (Mar 10, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Just in case you are interested:
> 
> Eastern Garter Snake (what you saw in your yard)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have seen an adult copperhead in person before. Almost rolled over it with a stroller coming from the playground, didn't see it, completely freaked me out. It didn't do anything just stayed still with its head up till we all passed by. I had never seen a Garter snake before today.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 10, 2021)

garters snakes are the only snakes i commonly see around here anymore. Used to see a lot of green snakes and northern water snakes as a kid but they are few and far between now.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't you Easterners ever see black rat snakes? They are very common in PA, at least when I still lived there. I lived on 3 acres of hardwood forest...for a while I had one who would come in and out of the house whenever he wanted. The house was actually a mobile home on a foundation with an addition. Lots of places for him to come in. He'd go under the fridge to shed.

When I met my husband, the snake had to go!  I really missed him. He was outside for a while, but then moved on.

Harmless, rather friendly, and they eat rats and mice! Nice to have around!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 11, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Don't you Easterners ever see black rat snakes? They are very common in PA, at least when I still lived there. I lived on 3 acres of hardwood forest...for a while I had one who would come in and out of the house whenever he wanted. The house was actually a mobile home on a foundation with an addition. Lots of places for him to come in. He'd go under the fridge to shed.
> 
> When I met my husband, the snake had to go!  I really missed him. He was outside for a while, but then moved on.
> 
> ...


Great story! And beautiful snake.. a poor mans eastern indigo


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 11, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Don't you Easterners ever see black rat snakes? They are very common in PA, at least when I still lived there. I lived on 3 acres of hardwood forest...for a while I had one who would come in and out of the house whenever he wanted. The house was actually a mobile home on a foundation with an addition. Lots of places for him to come in. He'd go under the fridge to shed.
> 
> When I met my husband, the snake had to go!  I really missed him. He was outside for a while, but then moved on.
> 
> ...




I grew up on the MD/PA border in the country and we had lots of rat snakes, they get BIG! I always thought they were docile but my dad once had one chase him while he was on a riding mower. I found one coiled up in large puddle after a rainstorm another time, it was well over 4 ft long.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 11, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Don't you Easterners ever see black rat snakes? They are very common in PA, at least when I still lived there. I lived on 3 acres of hardwood forest...for a while I had one who would come in and out of the house whenever he wanted. The house was actually a mobile home on a foundation with an addition. Lots of places for him to come in. He'd go under the fridge to shed.
> 
> When I met my husband, the snake had to go!  I really missed him. He was outside for a while, but then moved on.
> 
> ...




Yep, we still have them.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 11, 2021)

I worked a home build in HANOVER, VA years ago that had a pair of black snakes- male &female. The homeowner put up a sign that basically said if we did anything to the snakes we would be lucky just to be fired!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 11, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> I grew up on the MD/PA border in the country and we had lots of rat snakes, they get BIG! I always thought they were docile but my dad once had one chase him while he was on a riding mower. I found one coiled up in large puddle after a rainstorm another time, it was well over 4 ft long.



Where on the Mason-Dixon? I'm from York.

And yes, they do get big. I can't imagine being chased!


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 12, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Where on the Mason-Dixon? I'm from York.
> 
> And yes, they do get big. I can't imagine being chased!



Small world!! Manchester/Millers Maryland, right under Hanover, PA.


----------



## ComeNT8kIt (Sep 23, 2021)

Don’t get me wrong in S Texas we get some awesome snakes but that Rat snake is sick.


----------

